# GMan dimensions?



## jbayley (Aug 9, 2015)

Does anyone know the dimensions of the ECC gladesmen? I would really like to build a skiff similar in size to the Gman. I have searched online and cannot find any specs. Wanting to know a rough transom width/height, beam, and cockpit size. Would really appreciate the help


----------



## jbayley (Aug 9, 2015)

Nobody has any rough idea?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here, the hard part has already been done.

http://bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=FS18


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Read the book "Gladesmen" and then make your own version like we did...
Always better to be fresh thinking.
~ Kevin


----------



## jbayley (Aug 9, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> Here, the hard part has already been done.
> 
> http://bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=FS18


Is this thing pretty much the same size as the gman? My plan is to go all composite and build it from a plug.


----------



## jbayley (Aug 9, 2015)

East Cape said:


> Read the book "Gladesmen" and then make your own version like we did...
> Always better to be fresh thinking.
> ~ Kevin


Not wanting a direct copy at all... I wanted a rough idea of the size of the ecc gladesmen because I would like to build a custom skiff similar in size. I saw one a few years back- here in SC, and I kick myself for not buying it.... Also, I have built a skiff that I designed, based off of glen's design. Unfortunately, It has been out in the weather and I am not sure I trust it structurally anymore. I will try and post a picture on this thread... I should have posted a build thread back when I built it.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

jbayley said:


> Not wanting a direct copy at all... I wanted a rough idea of the size of the ecc gladesmen because I would like to build a custom skiff similar in size. I saw one a few years back- here in SC, and I kick myself for not buying it.... Also, I have built a skiff that I designed, based off of glen's design. Unfortunately, It has been out in the weather and I am not sure I trust it structurally anymore. I will try and post a picture on this thread... I should have posted a build thread back when I built it.



What's the length and beam on this one ?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

jbayley said:


> Nobody has any rough idea?


"Too damn skinny, and way too long"


----------



## jbayley (Aug 9, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> "Too damn skinny, and way too long"


That's good to know haha. I wish there was someone in my area that had one so I could see how it is on the water.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

jmrodandgun said:


> "Too damn skinny, and way too long"


Alligators is mean, they ate up all the seed. But on a bayou night, by the light of a full moon you can walk out and pick you a sack full of 'shrooms!


----------



## jbayley (Aug 9, 2015)

trekker said:


> What's the length and beam on this one ?


14'10" long and 36" beam


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Unfortunately, production builders are generally very unwilling to give out any information about their boats, even though it is easily obtained by measuring one. Most guys building their own either can't afford or want something different than a factory built boat, so it's not as if they're losing a sale. Heck, the Gladesmen isn't even made anymore. 

There's a guy in here that posted a refurb, I believe in the "bragging spot" section. There are some good photos of the bottom that show the actual running surface. IMO, it looks very similar to the bottom of a 14'x32" Jon boat. The entire bow section never touches the water unless there is a large wave. 

I think if you want a 2-man skiff, I'd go with a 40" max bottom width, tapering to 34" or so at the transom. That should give you a reasonable balance of stability while keeping the poling/paddling ease. 

I'm building one of these right now, but have decided to widen the transom to the full 48" width, which seems to be nearly identical specs to the Gen 2 HB Glades Skiff, as far as I can determine. 

http://spirainternational.com/hp_kajo.php


----------



## jbayley (Aug 9, 2015)

@Gatorgrizz27 exactly! Haha I posted this hoping that someone who owns a gladesmen would be able to help me out... that's a pretty nice boat. Did the pictures of my previous build show? I tried to upload them


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Unfortunately, production builders are generally very unwilling to give out any information about their boats, even though it is easily obtained by measuring one. Most guys building their own either can't afford or want something different than a factory built boat, so it's not as if they're losing a sale. Heck, the Gladesmen isn't even made anymore.
> 
> There's a guy in here that posted a refurb, I believe in the "bragging spot" section. There are some good photos of the bottom that show the actual running surface. IMO, it looks very similar to the bottom of a 14'x32" Jon boat. The entire bow section never touches the water unless there is a large wave.
> 
> ...


We will build the Gladesmen if someone wants it but the Glide has taken over and we've built enough of the Gladesmens over the years to satisfy we feel the need


----------



## jbayley (Aug 9, 2015)

East Cape said:


> We will build the Gladesmen if someone wants it but the Glide has taken over and we've built enough of the Gladesmens over the years to satisfy we feel the need



What would you charge to build a bare hull? No trailer or motor.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

jbayley said:


> 14'10" long and 36" beam


Its loa is 18' if I recall


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Unfortunately, production builders are generally very unwilling to give out any information about their boats, even though it is easily obtained by measuring one. Most guys building their own either can't afford or want something different than a factory built boat, so it's not as if they're losing a sale. Heck, the Gladesmen isn't even made anymore.
> 
> There's a guy in here that posted a refurb, I believe in the "bragging spot" section. There are some good photos of the bottom that show the actual running surface. IMO, it looks very similar to the bottom of a 14'x32" Jon boat. The entire bow section never touches the water unless there is a large wave.
> 
> ...


The only reason the specs aren't available is because its no longer made. Advertising a discontinued boat only adds agravation for both parties. Theres more to it than basic length, width and deadrise measurements.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

View attachment 12854


Here's my current build. Definately got the narrow stern thing going on.


----------



## jbayley (Aug 9, 2015)

trekker said:


> View attachment 12855
> View attachment 12854
> 
> 
> Here's my current build. Definately got the narrow stern thing going on.


Nice man! Do you have a thread going for the build? Also, I came across a gheenoe in my area yesterday and picked it up... defenitly not as pretty as a gladesmen, but it will do until I can find a used gladesmen


----------



## jbayley (Aug 9, 2015)

fjmaverick said:


> Its loa is 18' if I recall


Oh okay, thanks man. The 14'10"-36" beam was referring to the dimensions of my build.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

jbayley said:


> Nice man! Do you have a thread going for the build? Also, I came across a gheenoe in my area yesterday and picked it up... defenitly not as pretty as a gladesmen, but it will do until I can find a used gladesmen


No build thread as of yet. May fire one up. I was bent on getting a Gladesmen, but couldnt find one close by so decided to build myself a boat.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

@East Cape , those three measurements wouldn't confuse anyone. Especially if you would build it. It was simple. You won't answer. Just say that.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Holy dead thread Batman! This is from 3 years ago.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Mike Haydon said:


> @East Cape , those three measurements wouldn't confuse anyone. Especially if you would build it. It was simple. You won't answer. Just say that.


I did answer/say that. Clearly you didn't like my response I see? LOL


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I knew it was old. But if guys like morejohn are just giving stuff away. Three measurements wont kill you. It just really bothered me. Lol. Dont k ow how I even found the thread. Just looking for as much info as I can.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

No sir, I just know I am building my own right now. You cant copy your boat without pulling a mold. To many variables even with the best tape measure. Let's dont start with digital scanning or something. I just know there is a brochure somewhere that states those measurements without hurting you by any means. But very sorry to have dug up something so old. Hopefully it will die along with the gladesman. I just saw a pic if dry launching one and it was very impressive. So I searched. Just thought the answer was harsh.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Length=17’10”
Width=Tippy
Draft=On the flat before the fish


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks @Copahee Hound. Impressed by your build and meant no harm


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Mike Haydon said:


> No sir, I just know I am building my own right now. You cant copy your boat without pulling a mold. To many variables even with the best tape measure. Let's dont start with digital scanning or something. I just know there is a brochure somewhere that states those measurements without hurting you by any means. But very sorry to have dug up something so old. Hopefully it will die along with the gladesman. I just saw a pic if dry launching one and it was very impressive. So I searched. Just thought the answer was harsh.



10-4
We are all entitled to our own opinion. My reson for not giving measurements is the fact I'm a company, that builds/makes a product. We builders try to keep what info we have as close as we can secret. The dimensions of ours and other brands are given in max beam/height. The Gladesmen is still near and dear to my heart. Alot of blood, sweat, and tears have been poured into that design and this company. The Gladesmen has a tapering design so there is more than three specs needed. However the "The Book" I mention is worth the read. One day I can blog on how Everglades Canoe Company DBA ECS was started and the loong road it took us to get to where we are. I was a sales rep in my early 20's and now after 26yrs in this industry I've seen alot and done in it. Take care and be safe and congrats on building. We will have something for the old GMan fans one day.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

@East Cape . That was all I was saying. Even building from plans is not an exact science. I just thought it funny you wouldn't say those three measurements. I am very sorry for digging up an old thread but that's the glory of the internet. Its forever. I found this thread from looking up your skiff from the dry launch thread. " am impressed" . Hope the new one exceeds expectations. And am impressed that from a business stand point you were a gentleman. Like I said. I wasnt trying to be mean. As you stated the thing tapers and everything. No one could copy without just pulling a mold or the monies to design there own. Good luck in all your endeavors and hope to see you in the water some day.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

And I personally would love to hear your story. We heard a snippet from a few. You have made a name for yourself and would love a ride on one someday. I have no intentions of ever making a skiff company. Just a "broken person trying to afford the luxuries of being on the water


----------

